# help! time-displacement stories



## Symbolt (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey everybody! This is my first post here.

I'm working on my M.A. Thesis ("Models of time in time-travel-related science fiction" - cognitive linguistics meets literary criticism) and I need some help finding my materials. I'd like to devote half of it to case studies of stories which have some sort of time-displacement (temporal displacement?) stories in them. By time-displacement I mean a situation where a character is subjected to a technology which makes them interact with the timeline in an abnormal way - e.g. they "lag behind" or are ahead in time. I will also treat the time-loop as a special case of this.

What I would like to ask you guys for is to suggest stories I could use. For now, I have chosen "Fault" by James Tiptree Jr and the episode of Star Trek: TNG entitled "Time Squared" for the temporal-displacement case-study section, and "Ripples in the Dirac Sea" by Geoffrey A. Landis for the time-loop. Honestly, though, "Fault" is not the best / most sophisticated Tiptree story out there, and generally, I would like to find some replacement. Any ideas?


----------



## Quokka (Mar 14, 2006)

I've always liked Gregory Benford's _Timescape _but the characters only interact with the timeline via communication. The story does suggest concepts for how communication with the past would affect the timeline, I'm not sure if this fits within your Thesis or not.


----------



## Symbolt (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you. I'm looking for something not really involving time-travel per se, or temporal paradoxes effected thereby, but specifically stories where a person is still accessible within a "base" timeline, however their own progression through it has been altered - e.g. their bodies age faster, or they react to what happens with a delay, etc. Also, what I'm doing involves meticulous analysis of the language used to arrive at a description of the cognitive mechanisms behind the possible comprehension of the text - and for this reason, anything longer than a short story falls out of the scope of my interestst - too much text would simply take too much time to analyze.


----------

